# Newest commission



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

His name is Diesel. 18"x24" pencil for a customer in Montana. Finished yesterday and about 15 hours in this one.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Diesel? You can't get away from the motor vehicles' theme.  Wonderful job.


----------

